# Spruce up black plastic dash



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Been giving the front dash on my Van a clean, but cannot get it looking nice and shiny, still looks like faded grey plastic.

Rather than using something like amorall- (not spelt right) that makes it all super slippery, is there something better?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I bought a packet of dash wet wipes from the local £1 shop for, er.....£1.

Easy to use, leaves a bit of a shine but not reflective. OK for a quick wipe-over.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Whatever you use, you won't want to make it too shiny or else it will reflect on the windscreen and annoy the hell out of you :!: 

Did this once on a car many moons ago, been more careful since :roll:


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

I use a product called 'Back to Black' it really improves the condition of the dash. Comes in a large spray can.
Tim


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

All trimshen products are silicone based. I hate the stuff on my dash.
Use a furniture polish.
Dave p


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I use a matt finish interior cleaner. Nothing worse than seeing the reflection of the dash top on the windscreen, or worse still the glare from the sun shining on it.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

The ultimate believe it or not is Meguiars Tyre Gel!! I've used it on my wifes BMW where the plastic trim parts on the bodywork had virtually gone grey especially around the door mirrors.

Used sparingly on a micro fibre wiped on and left for a while and then polished up and the results were amazing. It lasts for about 2 months before it needs redoing.

If you don't believe me check out the car detailing websites. 

Richard


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> All trimshen products are silicone based. I hate the stuff on my dash.
> Use a furniture polish.
> Dave p


Hate to sound like a 'pendant', Dave, but aren't most furniture polishes silicone based these days?!

I'll get me coat . . .


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Have you got a make for this stuff?



TR5 said:


> I use a matt finish interior cleaner. Nothing worse than seeing the reflection of the dash top on the windscreen, or worse still the glare from the sun shining on it.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

rogerblack said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > All trimshen products are silicone based. I hate the stuff on my dash.
> ...


Yes but not as sticky as just silicone.
Silicone spray alone ranges between 2.5% and 12%
Lower amounts in furniture polish. One can always use petroleum jelly.
Aerosol tyre dressings are silicone emulsion and less sticky.
Me, a damp cloth job.
Dave p


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Must investigate this whole "cleaning" thing sometime........... 

I have a can of Matt dashboard spray that has been in the garage years - used sparingly it is pretty good. You don't need much at all.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Don't use back to black ! one of the worst. Get a commercial sized bucket of soapy dash wipes. Work a treat.


----------

